# Photoshop fullscreen gray color value



## Urbansory (Mar 20, 2003)

Can someone please select the gray background value and post the hex value. I changed the color and I'd like to know what the default was for future reference. Thanks


----------



## ksv (Mar 20, 2003)

You mean the background surrounding the image when the window is larger than the image? It's C0C0C0


----------



## Urbansory (Mar 20, 2003)

yea, thanks


----------



## twister (Mar 20, 2003)

how did you change it?


----------



## Urbansory (Mar 20, 2003)

Use the paint bucket, hold shift, click on the screen(gray area). Doesn't work on the second all black full screen mode, only the gray.


----------

